# My rims for sale!!



## GoGoatGo11 (Jun 20, 2007)

$1200.00 LOCAL PICK UP PREFERRED!

THESE RIMS ARE ALSO ON EBAY!!!

LOCATED IN SOUTH EAST MICHIGAN!!!
Heres the info:

Stern Racing Wheels 18x8, 18x9.5

Tires: Cooper Zeon ZPT 245/40/18 (Front) (60% TREAD REMAINING)
BFG KDW 2 275/35/18 (Rear) (85% TREAD REMAINING!!)

Here are PICTURES:


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

:cheers 

Where is local?


----------



## GoGoatGo11 (Jun 20, 2007)

Im Located In South East Michigan!


----------



## GoGoatGo11 (Jun 20, 2007)

They are up on ebay now! NO RESERVE!


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=330149826159&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## GoGoatGo11 (Jun 20, 2007)

I found some more pictures of the rims on my car!

Here they are:


----------



## Gertythadirtygoat (Jun 1, 2007)

Did you have to role your back fenders for those?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

How 'bout another shot of that tail lamp assembly? Never seen one like that, with the center part that's also part lamp....


----------



## GoGoatGo11 (Jun 20, 2007)

Yes, you probably have to roll your fenders for these to fit.

You can also go to your local auto store and buy these little metal things called spring spacers. They go inside your rear springs and bump the back end up, a bit old fashioned but they work!!


----------



## GoGoatGo11 (Jun 20, 2007)

Here is another pic!


----------



## GoGoatGo11 (Jun 20, 2007)

Price Lowered 200!

Now Im looking for 1000.00 OBO!

They are also on ebay!!!

Here is the ebay link!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...STRK:MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=330149826159&rd=1


----------



## GoGoatGo11 (Jun 20, 2007)

*PRICE LOWERED!!!*


----------



## GoGoatGo11 (Jun 20, 2007)

Auction Ends Tonight On Ebay!


----------



## MonaroChick (Sep 30, 2007)

Dammit =/ 
I missed out

Those were some sweet rims


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

Just out of curiousity, what was the offset of these wheels? I'm looking to widen my contact patch, but am not sure as to what works.


----------

